# Surefire X300 Ultra



## beavo451 (Oct 1, 2012)

It is now available and I got mine in! The bezel is different, but the body is the same. The Ultra does get noticeably warm very quickly (within 15 seconds).





















X300 on left, Ultra on right




















Ambient light








X300








X300 Ultra








X300 on left, Ultra on right


----------



## N/Apower (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice! Is the throw much more impressive, or is the increase in hot-spot size the only feature, or is it a mix?


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 2, 2012)

N/Apower said:


> Very nice! Is the throw much more impressive, or is the increase in hot-spot size the only feature, or is it a mix?




The beam pattern is almost identical to the X300. The hotspot looks bigger because it is brighter. It does throw noticeably further than the X300.


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 2, 2012)

So that's where all the 2 cell 500 lumen TIR heads are going...


----------



## N/Apower (Oct 2, 2012)

beavo451 said:


> The beam pattern is almost identical to the X300. The hotspot looks bigger because it is brighter. It does throw noticeably further than the X300.



Very nice! What is the tint like, comparatively? My X300 was a 6000-6500K tint and I considered it an 80 yard light. What do you think about the Ultra, here?


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 2, 2012)

The tint is ever so slightly warmer than my X300. I've shot out to 100 yards with my X300 and M600C. I haven't taken the Ultra out, but I would estimate that its would be good for at least 125 yards.


----------



## N/Apower (Oct 2, 2012)

beavo451 said:


> The tint is ever so slightly warmer than my X300. I've shot out to 100 yards with my X300 and M600C. I haven't taken the Ultra out, but I would estimate that its would be good for at least 125 yards.



So just a bit more throw, ton more spill?


----------



## SDM44 (Oct 2, 2012)

Still using CR123A batteries on this? Will 16340's fry the X300 Ultra?

Does the box or manual say anything about how long you it can run before it needs to be turned off, or will it step down?


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 2, 2012)

N/Apower said:


> So just a bit more throw, ton more spill?



Spill is the same, just a little brighter. It is pretty much just a brighter X300.


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 2, 2012)

SDM44 said:


> Still using CR123A batteries on this? Will 16340's fry the X300 Ultra?
> 
> Does the box or manual say anything about how long you it can run before it needs to be turned off, or will it step down?



Yes, no idea on the rechargeables. 1.5 hrs until output drops below 50 lumens, but no runtime graph.


----------



## SDM44 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just curious.... do you have a "500 lumen" flashlight (like a V11R XM-L or something similar) that you can shine next to the X300 and take a couple of comparison pictures?


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 2, 2012)

SDM44 said:


> Just curious.... do you have a "500 lumen" flashlight (like a V11R XM-L or something similar) that you can shine next to the X300 and take a couple of comparison pictures?



I have a Surefire R1 that is supposed to be 500 when using the primary cell carrier that I can do that with.


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok I seem to have misplaced my primary cell carrier for the R1... so I had to use the Li-Ion battery which is supposed to be 750 lumens.

Ambient






X300 Ultra






R1 Lawmen (750 lumens)






Ultra on left, R1 on right. Photo is slightly deceptive because the green shed is about 10 ft closer






Malkoff M60






Ultra on left, M60 on right






For giggles, Incandescent A2 Aviator






Ultra on left, A2 on right


----------



## SDM44 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great pics. That really shows well how bright the X300 Ultra really is.


----------



## FPSRelic (Oct 3, 2012)

That head looks a lot like the one the lx2 ultra is pictured with. Here's hoping the lx2 ultra is Oscar Mike.


----------



## N/Apower (Oct 3, 2012)

SDM44 said:


> Great pics. That really shows well how bright the X300 Ultra really is.



It looks like a real, honest, 500 OTF lumens, if not more. However, my M600C is supposedly only 180-210 lumens, and looks like about 275. The TIR that Surefire uses really is amazing.


----------



## Rocky1927 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is SO hard to save money with Surefire around...


----------



## SDM44 (Nov 10, 2012)

I received my X300 Ultra earlier this week. I went to the range tonight and shot my Glock 19 with it on. Since the range was dark, I used it a for a bit while I was shooting.

I noticed 2 things.... 1) It's much brighter than my 160 lumen TLR-1s and really lights up the entire area, and 2) The spill is so bright that it really glares off of the powder/muzzle blast & smoke. It doesn't block the target, but it is distracting until you look past it. I never had this issue with my TLR-1, and it's as if the X300 Ultra is too bright. It also doesn't help that the head extends far out in front of the muzzle on a G19.

I plan on doing some more testing with more low light shooting.


----------



## jukeboxx (Nov 21, 2012)

Just bought the eag fury and the throw/hot spot is suppose to be similar to the x300u.


----------



## seattlite (Dec 2, 2012)

What LED are they using in this thing?


----------



## tobrien (Dec 2, 2012)

nice post man!


----------



## Raptor Factor (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the packaging has anything saying "submersable to 66 feet"? I think Surefire is changing all there ratings to "weatherproof" because I coulda swore this was waterproof when they first put out the specs...


----------



## HIDblue (Dec 14, 2012)

Really great photos beavo! Nice job. May be time to upgrade my trusty X300...


----------



## Zigo45 (Dec 14, 2012)

Why did I have to find this thread so close to xmas!... Looks like my wallet is gunna be about $300 lighter


----------



## SoSideways (Dec 14, 2012)

Zigo45 said:


> Why did I have to find this thread so close to xmas!... Looks like my wallet is gunna be about $300 lighter



There are quite a few places that are selling the X300 Ultra for closer to $210, rather than near the MSRP of $299.


----------



## Zigo45 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ya I saw them on amazon for $260 and figured I could still get it for less, just gotta do some shopping around. Where did you see them for around $210?


----------



## beavo451 (Dec 14, 2012)

Raptor Factor said:


> Does anyone know if the packaging has anything saying "submersable to 66 feet"? I think Surefire is changing all there ratings to "weatherproof" because I coulda swore this was waterproof when they first put out the specs...



The packaging doesn't say anything about being submersible. It just has the weatherproof icon.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Dec 14, 2012)

Try LA Police Gear, I think I saw it there for ~$210


----------



## SoSideways (Dec 17, 2012)

LaRue Tactical has them for like $209 I think. Botach Tactical has them for around that too, although you should buy from them with discretion, since they might not have it in stock, and you won't find out until you've paid them and everything.


----------



## Zigo45 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, right now im trying to decide if I wanna get one of these x300 ultras or wait for oveready to get the tripples back in stock. The next batch of tripples they make are gunna be xpg2 leds. That option would be quite a bit more expensive tho.


----------



## Nachtwacht (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the post, beavo. Useful X300 - X300U comparison.


----------



## grnamin (Jan 3, 2013)

Got an Ultra today. Definitely packs a punch in a small package. I wish Surefire would design it so that the rail attachment bracket can be fully removed to convert the unit to more of a handheld form factor.


----------



## beavo451 (Jan 3, 2013)

grnamin said:


> Got an Ultra today. Definitely packs a punch in a small package. I wish Surefire would design it so that the rail attachment bracket can be fully removed to convert the unit to more of a handheld form factor.



Umm... Ok?

The X300 is a weaponlight. The Fury is the handheld equivalent.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 3, 2013)

grnamin said:


> Got an Ultra today. Definitely packs a punch in a small package. I wish Surefire would design it so that the rail attachment bracket can be fully removed to convert the unit to more of a handheld form factor.



Fury Tactical/Defender on a VTAC QD mount. Problem solved.


----------



## grnamin (Jan 11, 2013)

beavo451 said:


> Umm... Ok?
> 
> The X300 is a weaponlight. The Fury is the handheld equivalent.



That's true, but the X300's form factor is less likely to illicit "happy to see me" comments.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 11, 2013)

beavo451 said:


> Umm... Ok?
> 
> The X300 is a weaponlight. The Fury is the handheld equivalent.



Not sure I'd call the Fury the equivalent of the X300 Ultra. The Fury is a low end XM-L SF light with a reflector and no spring in the head. The X300 Ultra has a TIR optic and perhaps the same head electronics, looking at the catalog pictures, as the LX2 Lumamax Ultra.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 20, 2013)

grnamin said:


> Got an Ultra today. Definitely packs a punch in a small package. I wish Surefire would design it so that the rail attachment bracket can be fully removed to convert the unit to more of a handheld form factor.


They actually had a prototype at SHOT of a Y300 Ultra, basically just a pocket clip version that's interchangeable.


----------



## grnamin (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out time stamp 1:24...


----------



## tacdriver22mk2 (Feb 8, 2013)

i think i got one of the new tlr1s' theoretically rated at 300 lumens and i will tell you its about the upper limit for operating in my house between mirrors, white walls, white tiles in the bathroom it defiantly washes out my night vision (not nv just eyes used to darkness) 

and it will easily overpower my trijicon rmr if the room is dark and i just turn the light on with no ambiant light to make the auto rmr ramp up a little 

so here is my question for running in your house/ tight confined spaces eg car where you might hit the light while presenting on a threat with your window up which do you prefer ultra or regular x300 

another fairly nice thing is if i can id a threat i dont have to apply holdover on my tsd combat systems rmr g19 frankengun ~60-80 yds till a 9 starts really dropping off


----------



## SoSideways (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah at first I wanted the X300 Ultra cause of the 500 lumens, but I have rethought my needs and the reality is that, anything over 200 lumens is too much for my house, and I don't have any plans on kicking doors in to "assault" anyone, so there is no point in getting something that will just work negatively against myself when I go to use it. I ended up getting the Inforce APL at pretty much $100 less than the X300 Ultra, and about $70 cheaper than the regular X300. It has an output of 200 lumens and only weighs 2.8oz with the single CR123 battery in it. The beautiful thing about this light is, it doesn't have a super intense hotspot, so it won't throw super far, but it'll light up most of my house with a well placed actuation of the light, so I'm happy about my purchase.


----------



## N/Apower (Feb 12, 2013)

tacdriver22mk2 said:


> i think i got one of the new tlr1s' theoretically rated at 300 lumens and i will tell you its about the upper limit for operating in my house between mirrors, white walls, white tiles in the bathroom it defiantly washes out my night vision (not nv just eyes used to darkness)
> 
> and it will easily overpower my trijicon rmr if the room is dark and i just turn the light on with no ambiant light to make the auto rmr ramp up a little
> 
> ...



This is why I hate ACOG's, RMR's, and anything else that's not an Eotech, Aimpoint, or S&B Shortdot equivalent. They suck at night, and you will quickly learn to hate them in the day-time in some situations.

That said, I have yet to encounter a light that is too bright to use indoors. Even 80 lumens in a mirror will blind you, just be aware of your surroundings. I have white walls and a few shiny things, too. No issue.

I like extra juice for outdoors, as my lights are mounted on a rifle and an SBR. For a pistol, I am a fan of the hand-held because IWB holsters + lights don't mix so well for me.

Currently I am running a P60 400 lumen drop-in on my M4 and a M300A (soon going to test out the M31 XP-G2/VME). I would love to run the EB1/M600 Ultra combo, but it's not out yet.


----------



## Edwood (Mar 13, 2013)

Is the X300 Ultra's Head removable? or is it locktite'd on? Almost looks like an E-Series head.


----------



## grnamin (Mar 22, 2013)

Edwood said:


> Is the X300 Ultra's Head removable? or is it locktite'd on? Almost looks like an E-Series head.



Definitely locktite'd.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 23, 2013)

I've had my X300 Ultra for about two months now and I really love it! It attaches nicely to the rail of my FNP45 Tactical. No problem with the recoil of a .45 ACP and it's incredibly bright (as bright as I could imagine a use for). Down the road I might try it on my 870 Remington.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 23, 2013)

SoSideways said:


> Yeah at first I wanted the X300 Ultra cause of the 500 lumens, but I have rethought my needs and the reality is that, anything over 200 lumens is too much for my house, and I don't have any plans on kicking doors in to "assault" anyone, so there is no point in getting something that will just work negatively against myself when I go to use it. I ended up getting the Inforce APL at pretty much $100 less than the X300 Ultra, and about $70 cheaper than the regular X300. It has an output of 200 lumens and only weighs 2.8oz with the single CR123 battery in it. The beautiful thing about this light is, it doesn't have a super intense hotspot, so it won't throw super far, but it'll light up most of my house with a well placed actuation of the light, so I'm happy about my purchase.



You never know when you might need a light out doors. It's a tiny cost compared to say, ammo these days.


----------



## SoSideways (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't plan on pursuing anybody into the night, as I am not a LEO or in the MIL, so I doubt I would need a super bright light to chase someone down with.

I also don't plan on going out hunting in the dark either, so that's not a problem for me. Well... maybe some hog hunting in the future, but I've got more things to worry about before I could do that than just a flashlight lol


----------



## pposey (Apr 2, 2013)

So has anybody applied one of these to a shotgun? I need a new light for my 590 and this could be the ticket as I often find myself in the backyard with 2am coyote problems, already have a mount on the mag tube that should position the rear of this light near my front hand.


----------



## silveradohd39 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tugsus (Apr 11, 2013)

pposey said:


> So has anybody applied one of these to a shotgun? I need a new light for my 590 and this could be the ticket as I often find myself in the backyard with 2am coyote problems, already have a mount on the mag tube that should position the rear of this light near my front hand.



Get a fury and a mount for the same amount of light and save money in the process.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 13, 2015)

Updating:
Now being offered with 600 lumens and screw for attachment. 

What about it guys? 

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/weaponlights/handgun/x300-ultra-led-weaponlight-3.html


----------



## IsaacL (Oct 13, 2015)

More efficient emitter, higher output, increased platform durability? I'm down with that. :thumbsup: 

*Notice that the new version is designated X300U-B, whereas the old was X300U-A.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2015)

HOLY COW, man!!!


So much for not buying any more Sure Fire lights!


----------



## Dioni (Oct 14, 2015)

I really like the QD mount and have no problems with it so far. Dunno why SF go to kinda of mount.


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 6, 2015)

Surefire corporate restructuring

Purely speculation on my part but it looks like it now shares commonality with the X400 series. I'm guessing using the same tooling and production process saves money and provides a more hardened platform. Not that I've heard any complaints amount the old one coming off...

I was/am hoping to see the X400 get bumped to 600 lumens as well (an X400U-B I suppose), but I couldn't turn down buying a X400U-A-GN on sale for $570.


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 15, 2015)

The guy I spoke to at Surefire last Monday said there is no 600 lumen X400U-B-XX in the pipeline. :shakehead That doesn't mean they aren't working on one but the sales department hasn't heard anything.


----------

